# Noob Question: Do I get rides when app is not on screen?



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

If I'm making a call or browsing these forums with Lyft running in background, do I get some kind of alert for a ride request, or do I need to have it open on my screen at all times to get requests?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

You should get the requests even if you're doing something else, but it depends on your phone and how quick it is. When I started I had an older Android, and it sometimes was so slow to switch back to the Lyft app that I would miss a request altogether (although it didn't count against me--Lyft recognized it was a technical issue). I have an LG G3 now and I don't have any problems accepting a ride if I'm talking on the phone, or in the middle of a text message. I would still be careful of apps that use a lot of memory, because that could cause some lag time in switching over.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

sofla11 said:


> You should get the requests even if you're doing something else, but it depends on your phone and how quick it is. When I started I had an older Android, and it sometimes was so slow to switch back to the Lyft app that I would miss a request altogether (although it didn't count against me--Lyft recognized it was a technical issue). I have an LG G3 now and I don't have any problems accepting a ride if I'm talking on the phone, or in the middle of a text message. I would still be careful of apps that use a lot of memory, because that could cause some lag time in switching over.


Can you please clarify what cell provider do you have ? I understand that with the newer phones that use LTE Sprint and Verizon can't transmit/receive data while you are on a phone call. Texting is not a problem. This is because Sprint and Verizon are CDMA based. What this means is that if you are talking on your phone, you will not get the pings from the Lyft server. If you have T-Mobile or ATT, GSM based, you can be talking and still receive/send data with no problem.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> If I'm making a call or browsing these forums with Lyft running in background, do I get some kind of alert for a ride request, or do I need to have it open on my screen at all times to get requests?


You do not need to have the Lyft App on the screen, it can be in the background and you will still receive requests. If you are browsing these forums or using any other data app, there is no issue. However, with the latest phones from Sprint and Verizon, you cannot be talking on the phone while expecting to get requests. Once you start a call, the data stream is turned off, and thus requests will not come to you. There is word that Sprint and Verizon are working on this issue, but that has been said for many months and there is still no solution to this technical problem.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, I have T-Mobile. Sorry, I forgot there was a difference. I wonder if you could use an app like Viber to make phone calls using the data network and still be able to get pings from Lyft? Not the ideal solution, but possibly an alternative?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> You do not need to have the Lyft App on the screen, it can be in the background and you will still receive requests. If you are browsing these forums or using any other data app, there is no issue. However, with the latest phones from Sprint and Verizon, you cannot be talking on the phone while expecting to get requests. Once you start a call, the data stream is turned off, and thus requests will not come to you. There is word that Sprint and Verizon are working on this issue, but that has been said for many months and there is still no solution to this technical problem.


I'm glad to hear this, I was wondering the same thing. I just approved to drive with Lyft and I use Google Navigation. I assume I won't have any problems juggling between the two apps?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

sofla11 said:


> Yes, I have T-Mobile. Sorry, I forgot there was a difference. I wonder if you could use an app like Viber to make phone calls using the data network and still be able to get pings from Lyft? Not the ideal solution, but possibly an alternative?


Yes, if you use apps like Skype and Viber to talk there is no issue with getting pings while doing so. They use the data stream to transmit the conversation.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

RS King said:


> I'm glad to hear this, I was wondering the same thing. I just approved to drive with Lyft and I use Google Navigation. I assume I won't have any problems juggling between the two apps?


No, no problem. Actually the Lyft app is integrated with Google maps to navigate.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> If I'm making a call or browsing these forums with Lyft running in background, do I get some kind of alert for a ride request, or do I need to have it open on my screen at all times to get requests?


No only when the phones off try it


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info ... luckily I have at&t. I would hate to miss a good money call while taking a lyft ride!


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

RS King said:


> I'm glad to hear this, I was wondering the same thing. I just approved to drive with Lyft and I use Google Navigation. I assume I won't have any problems juggling between the two apps?


It works pretty seamlessly... if you enter the destination (or the passenger already entered it) into the Lyft app, and hit "navigate" it will switch over to the Google Maps app automatically (assuming you selected it as your default). The only (slightly) awkward part is that at the end of the ride, you need to switch back over to the Lyft app before you can end the ride, it doesn't do that automatically. Just pull down your notifications bar and click on the one that says "Lyft Driver Mode: Active" and it will take you back.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I rarely use any navigation anyway. Being familiar with the city layout, I can go most places without any help. If a customer tells me a particular address I can't place immediately, I put it in the Gmap and just look at it. At that point I always know right where it is and how to get there. Nothing worse than some app (or customer) barking turn right turn left directions at me. I'm not an amateur and them assuming I am makes me want to kick them out LOL


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I rarely use any navigation anyway. Being familiar with the city layout, I can go most places without any help. If a customer tells me a particular address I can't place immediately, I put it in the Gmap and just look at it. At that point I always know right where it is and how to get there. Nothing worse than some app (or customer) barking turn right turn left directions at me. I'm not an amateur and them assuming I am makes me want to kick them out LOL


I use a bluetooth headset, the only one who hears the voice navigation is me


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

RS King said:


> I use a bluetooth headset, the only one who hears the voice navigation is me


Lol but I am the one it annoys 

And I certainly don't need the distraction on my dash ...


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Personally, I'm using the GPS more than I did when I started. I know my area pretty well, but I'm finding that Google Maps is better. I also use a headset so I'm the only one who hears the directions. You can also mute the voice and just follow the screen.

In the last 2 weeks, I have twice ignored Google Maps and went the way that I (or the rider) thought was best (because Google was telling me to go a strange way)--and it was the wrong choice both times. The first time there was a horrible accident along the "normal" route that delayed us 20 minutes, and the second time, there was a DUI checkpoint.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I rarely use any navigation anyway. Being familiar with the city layout, I can go most places without any help. If a customer tells me a particular address I can't place immediately, I put it in the Gmap and just look at it. At that point I always know right where it is and how to get there. Nothing worse than some app (or customer) barking turn right turn left directions at me. I'm not an amateur and them assuming I am makes me want to kick them out LOL


Then tell them you know the way and if you say it right they shut up, ubers taken so much of my income away I'm just direct and still have a 4.8 so speak your mind and don't be afraid.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

David Madrid said:


> Then tell them you know the way and if you say it right they shut up, ubers taken so much of my income away I'm just direct and still have a 4.8 so speak your mind and don't be afraid.


One time I had some annoying lady tell me to go left 3 times like I was some kind of idiot ... I went right on purpose and then told her why and she shut up the rest of the way ... it was in my cab though so I didn't have any rating worries and a short trip so I didn't care about her little tip ... though I think her friend gave me one anyway lol

I felt like Joules in pulp fiction ... say "go left" one more time mother******!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Can you please clarify what cell provider do you have ? I understand that with the newer phones that use LTE Sprint and Verizon can't transmit/receive data while you are on a phone call. Texting is not a problem. This is because Sprint and Verizon are CDMA based. What this means is that if you are talking on your phone, you will not get the pings from the Lyft server. If you have T-Mobile or ATT, GSM based, you can be talking and still receive/send data with no problem.


Verizon isn't cdma anymore more or less. They went from CDMA2000 to rev 1x to EV-DO(3g) to now... LTE. those with 4g phones are on LTE so they shouldn't have issues.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Verizon isn't cdma anymore more or less. They went from CDMA2000 to rev 1x to EV-DO(3g) to now... LTE. those with 4g phones are on LTE so they shouldn't have issues.


You are confusing the technology of the data stream and the one of the voice stream. Yes, Verizon (and Sprint) have been moving from x,y and z to LTE for the data stream. But both Verizon and Sprint still use CDMA (plain CDMA, not CDMA2000) for the voice channel. The irony is that many older phones that don't have LTE did not have a problem transmitting voice and data simultaneously.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> You are confusing the technology of the data stream and the one of the voice stream. Yes, Verizon (and Sprint) have been moving from x,y and z to LTE for the data stream. But both Verizon and Sprint still use CDMA (plain CDMA, not CDMA2000) for the voice channel. The irony is that many older phones that don't have LTE did not have a problem transmitting voice and data simultaneously.


actually verizons already testing voLTE. the irony is that Verizon went with CDMA and not TDMA. had they gone TDMA, then theyd progress to GSM--UMTS----HSDPA---LTE---LTEa. its going to take Verizon a longer time to get folks onto LTE since LTE isn't compatible with CDMA.

att/cingular had hiccups when they transitioned from TDMA to GSM. they had GAIT phones( that could do both). once GSM was rolled out, its been easier to evolve into LTE Advanced(next "big"thing in wireless for the foreseeable future)


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Verizon, iPhone 4S, ping will come in all situations except if you are on a voice call.
When you make a voice call 3G seems to be lost.


----------

